# Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen



## onkeljoey

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe bald in Münster meine Fischerprüfung und möchte gerne die Fischkarten, die in der Prüfung abgefragt werden, kaufen.

Leider finde ich diese nirgendwo. Klar kann ich mir die Bilder auch am PC angucken, aber ich bin eher der Lerntyp, der auf die klassische Art mit "Papier" lernt. 
Daher die Frage, ob mir einer eine online-Bezugsquelle für diese Kärtchen nennen kann?

Ich würdet mir sehr helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße


----------



## huppe

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

hi hast schon danach gegoogelt ??
http://www.google.de/search?q=Fisch...sAQ&biw=1280&bih=897&sei=GJ-WT-aoIKKI4gSZkMRG


----------



## onkeljoey

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Selbstverständlich habe ich bereits Suchmaschinen bemüht, allerdings keine Bezugsquelle gefunden! Die von Dir aufgetane google-Bildersuche bringt mich auch kein Stück weiter, da ich die Karten im Original KAUFEN möchte. :-(

Liebe Grüße

Chris


----------



## LOCHI

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Oben der erste link sollte dich ans Ziel bringen!

http://www.igfd.org/?q=fischarten+poster


----------



## onkeljoey

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Danke auch Dir, aber ich suche KEIN Poster, sondern die einzelnen Fischkarten des  Fischereiverbandes NRW:


----------



## huppe

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

hier http://lehrundlern.heintges.de/339_LernkartenbrSicher_durch_die_Fischerprüfung.html


----------



## onkeljoey

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Diese habe ich auch in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum gefunden. Allerdings sind dies nicht die gesuchten. Hat sonst noch einer eine Idee?!


----------



## ehrwien

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

beim Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V., nem Verein, der diesem angehört oder dem Angelladen deines Vertrauens?



> *2153* *Fischkarten (Fischarten in NRW/Fischerprüfung)* *7,00*


----------



## onkeljoey

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Den Verein habe ich schon angeschrieben, aber die Idee mit Angelläden ist naheliegend und gut. Werde ich mal ausprobieren!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Du machst deine Prüfung in Münster, also nehme ich an du wohnst in Münster oder bist oft hier.
Wende dich doch einfach ohne Umwege an den Herausgeber der Karten

Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.
 Sprakeler Str. 409
 48159 Münster

Ich seh grad auf den Karten ist auch eine Adresse drauf, da schon nachgefragt?


----------



## Rantanplan_420

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Kennst du nicht jemanden der seine Prüfung schon abgelegt die Karten aber noch hat? Bei uns wurden die vom Verein ausgegeben während des Lehrgangs. Ansonsten kannst du dir die aber auch einfach ausdrucken, auf Karteikarten kleben, die ganze geschichte zusammenheften und fertig ist das selbstgebastelte Kartenbuch mit allen 44 erforderlichen Fischen. Viel Glück bei der Prüfung!!


----------



## Ergasilus

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Den Fischarten Fächer kannst Du direkt in Münster beim Landesfischereiverband bekommen.


----------



## HelifaX

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Ich hab es so gemacht das ich die Fische einzelnd mit Paint ausgeschnitten hab, ausgedruckt, ausgeschnitten und einlaminiert 
So hab ich schöne Karten hin bekommen die immer mitnehmen kannst.
Ach und Name auf die Rückseite geschrieben.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Wir konnten die letztes Jahr beim Kurs kaufen. Klär ab, wer den Kurs in deinem Bezirk leitet/durchführt (http://www.muenster.de/stadt/ordnungsamt/fischereiweisen.html hier findest du die Adressen und Telefonnummern) und sprich die Leute mal an. Die werden dir bestimmt einen Satz Karten verkaufen.


----------



## buetzi

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Hallo,
hoffe das ich hier jetzt richtig bin,
und zwar dreht es sich bei meiner Frage um Folgendes.
Ich mache jetzt im Dezember meine Prüfung ( ohne Vorbereitungs Kurs) und hab die ganze zeit mit dem Program gelernt was man sich Runter laden kann soweit so gut kann das auch soweit alles,
nur da sind 44 Fischkarten bei so wie ich aber jetzt gelesen habe gibt es seid diesem Jahr 49 Karten mit z.B der Aaland usw.
Ist es denn Richtig oder meint ihr ich komme mit den 44 gut zu recht bei der Prüfung.
Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischkarten (44) für NRW kaufen/bestellen*

Dieses Jahr brauchst Du nur die 44 Arten zu kennen.
Ab nächstes Jahr gibt es die neue Regelung mit den 49 Fischarten.


----------

